
Medium Is Down (502) - exdsq
https://medium.com/
======
markus92
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20334945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20334945)

------
burakcik
Because Cloudflare is down. They're behind Cloudflare.

